# Need Help with Eclipse Owners Manual



## JeffreyV (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello all, I'm seeking an original or copy (electronic or paper) of owners manuals for either/both an ECD-510 head unit and the EQR-2140...anyone that could help me out, or point me in a favorable direction would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Hi JeffreyV,

If you cannot find one inexpensively or for free, you can likely contact United Radio at 800-634-8606 and purchase one from them. I just bought a service manual for my Eclipse head unit after not being able to find one any other way.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice setup! I have an ECD-415 manual but I don't suppose that would be of any help. Please share some pictures of your DDL setup and tell us about your install! There's several Eclipse fans around here including myself.


----------



## JeffreyV (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for that lead Jazzi, just what I needed.

It's actually a set I haven't had in a car for some time, and just liquidated; but thanks for the enthusiastic interest!


----------



## patrick3178 (Aug 18, 2013)

I have all three manuals for the ecd-510 eqr 2140 touch logic control setup pm me for details


----------

